# I did it, I ordered Dr. Tim's



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

An 18lb bag of the Pursuit  

Will report back once we get into it and if I see any changes (good or bad). 

There were some other people that were going to try this kibble too, weren't there? Would be curious to hear their feedback since it's been awhile...


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I never heard how Kevin's dogs were doing on this food?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

For Murph or Abby?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

For Abisnail

I think Murph will forever be on his Northwest Naturals lol


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

My guys did fine on Tim's food... went for about 2 months.. I've got some Fromm Gold I had to work in to use it up so I probably didn't go as long on Tim's as I should have... but I really need to work thru the Fromm before it gets too old. 

All 3 seemed to have good energy levels on Tim's food, no real serious digestive issues outside of Harry having somewhat softer stools early in the transition(not out of the ordinary for him)... 

No qualms about using Tim's food on a regular basis. Just got kind of caught in a funny spot for rotation...not ideal, I know.

I have to admit, my guys seem to do really, really well on Fromm. Once I work thru the Fromm I have, I need to stick with some food for awhile.... I'm wrestling with Tim's or Fromm right now. It will likely be one of the two.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Use a light hand with Pursuit. Feed 75% of what you were feeding and check weight after about a week or 10 days. Then adjust.

This food is rich but you will find the transition easy because of the quality and way it is made.

She would do equally well on Kinesis.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I cancelled my order. Just a little nervous to order a food from online and then if it doesn't go well, the return process is a pain in the ass. I might just stick with the Earthborn Great Plains Feast...maybe try Precise. Or Verus.


----------



## imthemonkey (Aug 8, 2011)

meggels said:


> I cancelled my order. Just a little nervous to order a food from online and then if it doesn't go well, the return process is a pain in the ass. I might just stick with the Earthborn Great Plains Feast...maybe try Precise. Or Verus.


I had the same concerns for a while but Petflow and Chewy have really good customer service. I like Chewy a little more, they really are trustworthy IMO.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I feed it now, but doing 1/2 raw as well so it's hard to say if there's been any marked changes. The poop is firm and he likes the taste, I haven't really noticed much difference in anything else since I also add salmon oil and eggs for skin/coat so his coat is shiny and soft. I still have an unopened 44 lb bag, but I will try back to basics first and then go back to it.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

meggels said:


> I cancelled my order. Just a little nervous to order a food from online and then if it doesn't go well, the return process is a pain in the ass. I might just stick with the Earthborn Great Plains Feast...maybe try Precise. Or Verus.


The return process is you mail the UPC back to them. Is that worse than driving back to the store with an open bag of food?


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

monster'sdad said:


> The return process is you mail the UPC back to them. Is that worse than driving back to the store with an open bag of food?


seems like an easy process.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'd reorder it, Meg.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> I'd reorder it, Meg.


I might be trying her on some sort of LID food cause of her itchy/pink undercarriage lol. See other thread.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

The golden girls have been on the Kinesis for a couple of months and doing great. I've used both Petflow and Chewy..... like Chewy better ( quicker delivery here in Dallas) but like that Petflow has the 44 lb bags.


----------

